# Very upset



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

I woke up to find another of my Auratus deceased this morning. I had a group of four, now down to one. One of my Tincs just died two weeks ago also. I dont understand. I have been keeping darts for just over a year now, I dont get why all my frogs are dying now...I thought I was doing everything right but I guess not. I have noticed the day before they pass they are very slow and just sit there, and I have found all but one in their water. I supplement with calcium during the week and Calcium with D3 and herptivite every second weekend. Maybe I am over-supplementing? I have checked my tap water with my TDS meter and everything seems normal...I am starting to freak out. I have two frogs left and I dont want to lose them. I would appreciate ANY advice!
Thanks for listening,
DJ


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

1st question:

Were they WC or CB ?


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

They are CB.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Many times when they sit in the water for long periods it's a sign of problems. In the past I've seen that with bacterial infections.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I have no advice to offer other than suggesting that you contact Dr. Frye. Here's his email: [email protected]

I'm sorry for your losses and I hope your two remaining frogs are around for a long time to come.


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

found in water? perhaps the humidity isnt high enough.. or they are getting too hot


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

orchid_man said:


> I would appreciate ANY advice!
> DJ


Sorry to hear of your loss. Many times, especially during the summer, the culprit is too much heat in the tank. Do your best to reduce it by elevating the lights, venting the tank or placing the tank in a cooler location.
Hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks. They werent spending time in the water, I just find them there. The RH is always really high. It has been super hot, but what is the max for these little guys? 
DJ


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I start to worry when the temps get over 82
My leucs and auratus have weathered short periods of temps over 85, but I turn the lights off and mist 5 or 6 times a day with 65 degree h2o when that happens.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are having a lot of unexplained deaths, do not question why. Send off for a necropsy instead.

I am sorry for your losses!


----------

